# No more mods needed...



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

This is my Glock 41.
TruGlo tritium/fiber optic sights. 
TLR-4 light/laser. 
Pyramid trigger with skeletonized striker. 2 lb pull. 
Lone Wolf extended/threaded barrel. 
SilencerCo Osprey 45.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, that should get'er done. Very nice!

Everyone should have something for punching a Baker's Dozen of big holes in...whatever. 
With precision.
In the dark.
Quietly.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Yeah, but how do you carry it concealed? :yawinkle: :smt083


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

A "Mare's Leg" holster and a nice London Fog trenchcoat, maybe? :mrgreen:
This one would do nicely, it even seems suited to the application (based on its name):
http://www.londonfog.com/men/outerw...reasted-trench-coat-with-double-gun-flap.html

Or an open-bottom appendix-carry IWB rig (get used to hearing "Hi there big boy, is that a G41 w/Osprey can, or are you just happy to see me?"). :anim_lol:


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

It would have to be some variety of crossdraw holster...

A custom shoulder holster under any suit coat would work.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I've seen in movies where they screw the silencer on just before the hit.

:smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Screw the silencer! Full speed ahead!" —DirtyDog


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

all you need is a snap on plastic stock and it's now a rifle. Much more accurate that way, probably, unless your a very good shot.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Very nice. I like that very much. 27 rd. mag? or at least +2 extension.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

Have you found a holster for it?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

How 'bout an ankle or pocket holster?


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

I use the 3 regular 13 round mags. 
I'm looking for a pocket holster though. Any recommendations? I think this is the perfect pocket pistol!


----------

